# Nothing Tartarianic in the Holy Land/Palestine/Eretz Yisrael?



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

The Bible foretold that the Land of Israel would remain desolate and yield no produce for the duration of the People of Israel's exile from it:

_"I will scatter you among the nations and will draw out my sword and pursue you. Your land will be laid waste, and your cities will lie in ruins. Then the land will enjoy its sabbath years all the time that it lies desolate and you are in the country of your enemies; then the land will rest and enjoy its sabbaths. All the time that it lies desolate, the land will have the rest it did not have during the sabbaths you lived in it....For the land will be deserted by them and will enjoy its sabbaths while it lies desolate without them." _(Leviticus 26)

Mark Twain wrote in 1876:

_ “There is not a solitary village throughout its whole extent – not for 30 miles in either direction. There are two or three small clusters of Bedouin tents, but not a single permanent habitation. One may ride 10 miles, hereabouts, and not see 10 human beings. Of all the lands there are for dismal scenery, I think Palestine must be the prince. Can the curse of the Deity beautify a land? Palestine sits in sackcloth and ashes. Over it broods the spell of a curse that has withered its fields and fettered its energies.....we traversed some miles of desolate country whose soil is rich enough but is given wholly to weeds - a silent, mournful expanse....a desolation is here that not even imagination can grace with the pomp of life an action....we reached Tabor safely....we never saw a human being on the whole route. We pressed on toward the goal of our crusade, renowned Jerusalem. The further we went the hotter the sun got and the more rocky and bare, repulsive and dreary the landscape became....there was hardly a tree or shrub anywhere. Even the olive and the cactus those fast friends of a worthless soil, had almost deserted the country. No landscape exists that is more tiresome to the eye than that which bounds the approaches to Jerusalem....mournful, dreary and lifeless….hopeless, dreary heartbroken land"._




Apart from the very large stones of the Western Wall in Jerusalem, presumably from the Temple Era, are there any hints of anomalous/unexplainable structures/peoples or Tartarian influences at all in 16-19th century Land of Israel/Palestine/Holy Land?

A highly perceptive skeptic, did Twain mention even a hint of anything unusual about peoples, buildings or structures in any of his other travelogues across the USA and the world that would lend credence to the Tartarian-type narrative?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-05-20 08:10:55Reaction Score: 1


Quoting Mark Twain out of context on Palestine - Palestine Remembered
.......Sir Moses Montefiore traveled to Palestine in 1839 “There are groves of olive trees, I should think, more than five hundred years old, vineyards, much pasture, plenty of wells and abundance of excellent water; also fig trees, walnuts, almonds, mulberries, &c., and rich fields of wheat, barley, and lentils; in fact it is a land that would produce almost everything in abundance, with very little skill and labour.”

.........Palestine ... exporting its agricultural surpluses all throughout the Middle East and Europe (specifically England, France, Italy, and Malta). 
 "wheat shipments from the Palestinian port of Acre had helped to save southern France from famine on numerous occasions in the seventeenth and eighteenth centuries." 

.......In 1852 Bayard Taylor traveled across the Jezreel Valley (in Palestine), which he described in1854  as: "one of the richest districts in the world." ."The soil is a dark-brown loam, and, without manure, produces annually superb crops of wheat and barley."  

........Twain says "The narrow canon in which Nablous, or Shechem, is situated, is under high cultivation, and the soil is exceedingly black and fertile. It is well watered, and its affluent vegetation gains effect by contrast with the barren hills that tower on either side"..."We came finally to the noble grove of orange-trees in which the Oriental city of Jaffa lies buried" “Sometimes, in the glens, we came upon luxuriant orchards of figs, apricots, pomegranates”.......Twain's description of the all-Arab town of Nablus is typical... Calling the town Shechem, its biblical name, he described in detail the ancient roots of Jews there but never mentioned an Arab presence and only once used the name Nablus. In fact, Nablus had a population of 20,000 who were almost all Arabs apart from a few Samaritans.  

........Laurence Oliphant wrote in 1887, of Jezreel "..a huge green lake of waving wheat, with its village-crowned mounds rising from it like islands ... it presents one of the most striking pictures of luxuriant fertility which it is possible to conceive"

.........George Sandys,  in 1615, found Palestine to be "a land that flowed with milk and honey; in the midst as it were of the habitable world, and under a temperate clime; adorned with beautiful mountains and luxurious valleys; the rocks producing excellent waters; and no part empty of delight or profit."  

.........Lady Hester Stanhope  in Palestine in 1810: "The luxuriance of vegetation is not to be described....Fruits of all sorts from the banana to the blackberry are abundant. The banks of the rivers are clothed naturally with oleander and flowering shrubs....contained lemon, orange, almond, peach, apple, pomegranate and other trees." 

How a Mark Twain Travel Book Turned Palestine into a Desert
.........._The Innocents Abroad_, the most famous 19th-century account of Palestine, is in the end an elaborate, sustained joke at the expense of the peoples and places of the Mediterranean 
.........Reports of desolation must be viewed critically, as many Christians came to see “desolation” everywhere in order to find fulfillment of biblical prophecy. One author describes in detail the “terrestrial paradise” of the Sea of Galilee and its surrounding hills, then sums it up by calling it a “scene of desolation and misery.”  A Church of Scotland mission falsely reported that the southern coastal plain was little cultivated but a pastoral landscape full of flocks and herds, thus matching the prophecy of Zephaniah 2:6: “And the sea coast shall be dwellings and cottages for shepherds, and folds for flocks.”


----------



## mifletzet (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MifletzDate: 2020-05-20 15:23:44Reaction Score: 1







Arab fellah practicing subsistence-level dry farming in Palestine.

The Pentateuch reports of the extraordinary fertility of Canaan, and even in the days of the Talmud even 1500 years later. The principle of the Bible is that the Land of Israel will only yield its full strength to the People of Israel, to others very little. The Tartarians, who some hold may have been of part Israelitish origins themselves, knew this and seem to have given it a miss during the Exile. Whether one accepts or not the Biblical premise of agricultural and rainfall plenty or lack in the Holy Land being dependent on human behavior, Israel currently leads the world in yield especially milk and tomatoes, with even bigger bounty foretold for Messianic times to come


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-20 15:59:22Reaction Score: 1


_Rogem Hiri looks tartarian. 

_


----------



## Magnus (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MagnusOpusDate: 2020-05-20 16:06:58Reaction Score: 0




ShemTov said:


> _Rogem Hiri looks tartarian.
> 
> View attachment 46204_


That reminds me more of the south african kraals than anything


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-20 16:14:17Reaction Score: 1




MagnusOpus said:


> That reminds me more of the south african kraals than anything


i think the tartarians are claiming it

its in the lineup with arkaim

from another site
"*Gilgal Refaim* bears a strong resemblance to the* Arkaim* housing estatein Russia. *Both are circular in shape and have an almost identical diameter: 152 and 160 meters respectively. The diameter of the central burial mound of Gilgal Refaim (remember that it was added later) is equal to that of the central square of Arkaim: 25 meters. Both buildings were aligned with certain celestial phenomena in such a way that they were used as astronomical observatories* "


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-05-20 19:32:13Reaction Score: 1


Maybe the plasma event that destroyed the western usa and the Sahara destroyed Palestine too


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: seagatesucksDate: 2020-05-20 21:25:43Reaction Score: 1


It cannot of been barren and just desert in 1764 either?t


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-05-21 08:43:48Reaction Score: 7




Mifletz said:


> Israel currently leads the world in yield especially milk and tomatoes, with even bigger bounty foretold for Messianic times to come


Do you have any evidence to back these claims?

Are you stating that because the Israelites were the 'Chosen People' only they could grow such vast quantities of milk and tomatoes and that when 'the Messiah' arrives they will grow even more? Are you also claiming that this is due to an 'act of God' who is making the land fertile and providing rainfall specifically for Israel? Why would this be the case? Why would any God allow other nations to starve and yet favour Israel? Is that acceptable behaviour for God?

How does God feel about this? NGO: Billions of animals still suffer, 25 years after Israel passed welfare law

This all begs the question - who are the Israelites? Do they still exist as a specific race today?

What exactly does Tartaria have to do with any of this?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-05-23 05:33:54Reaction Score: 1




Mifletz said:


> Arab fellah practicing subsistence-level dry farming in Palestine.


 field is cleared , ready to plough . in photo they go to start plough . many fruit tree in background+ grass
subsistance- level farmers not export    "Palestine ... exporting its agricultural surpluses all throughout the Middle East and Europe (specifically England, France, Italy, and Malta)"


Mifletz said:


> Israel currently leads the world in yield especially milk and tomatoes


cows fed imported grain tho , land  not  more fertile   . cows inbred for milk   yield , cannot breed , have to use artificial insemination . quantity over quality !
israel tomatoes almost  all GMO frankenfood . again quality over quantity !  “We incorporate eight to 10 different genes in all today’s tomatoes that give them a built-in resistance mechanism so you don’t have to control the pathogens with chemicals. But there are still more pests than resistances,”    6 top tomato innovations from Israeli experts 
this nothing do with tartaria tho . back to topic:

capernaum   2nd temple   modern version 2nd temple


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-25 22:34:05Reaction Score: 1




> This all begs the question - who are the Israelites? Do they still exist as a specific race today?
> 
> What exactly does Tartaria have to do with any of this?


Also worth mentioning that Fomenko makes a fairly convincing case that not just the timeline, but the geographic location of Biblical events is inaccurate, which really makes one wonder who exactly are the Israelites of old.

Present day Israel also does seem to be too far west to be part of where "Tartaria" is generally demarcated on older maps, this is about as close as I think you can get:

Tartaria: formerly known as Scythia

I think I'm more of the opinion now that "Tartaria" wasn't any sort of formal name, at least in regards to the idea that it represented some sort of unified, worldwide empire or coalition. As far as the general concept of looking for signs of an older, lost civilization in Israel... probably one of the worst places to find anything anymore. Like much of the Middle East, whatever was possibly there has been long destroyed by now.


----------

